# windows installer problem with steam game: dragon age



## cartwheel (Mar 3, 2008)

i bought dragon age and clocked around 40 hours on it..after about a 1 month break i wanted to start playing again but when i tried running dragon age off of steam i get a windows installer error.. it just says that windows installer might have not been installed correctly and to contact some kindof tech support..
ty so much for any help you can provide
-carter


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi cartwheel, 

In steam right-click on Dragons age and select Properties.
Click the TAB "Local Files" and then click the button "Verify game Integrity".
Once the scan has finished steam may or may not find any problems, if it does steam will download the damaged files which makes Dragon age look like its updating. 
Once that has finished try the game again.


----------



## cartwheel (Mar 3, 2008)

naa didnt help... my video card drivers were out of date so i uninstalled the old ones, and tried downloading the new version.. When i try to install the new driver my computer bluescreens EVERY TIME while final installation taking place.. I think it might have something to do with my schools internet (CSUSB) cuz my dorm buddy had the same bluescreen/driver problem..
thx


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

It won't be an internet problem because bluescreens are driver/hardware related.
Go to Start >> Control panel >> System and maintenance >> Click System >> In left task pane click "Advanced" >> Go to "Startup and recovery" and click settings >> Uncheck the box next to Automatically restart.
Now your computer will not auto reboot when you get the BSOD.
Post the information in the BSOD back here and we will be able to help you further.


----------



## cartwheel (Mar 3, 2008)

ok, i installed vista SP2 and a bunch of updates..i was able to download and install the latest vid card drivers w/o a problem..this didnt help the game tho. I still get a windows installer wasn't installed correctly error.
thx


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you think you could post some system specs.
Are you playing the game on a Laptop?

Try downloading and updating Windows Installer Package.
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=120486
Yours might be out-of-date or corrupted.

Also make sure you have the latest .NET Framework installed
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netframework/default.aspx


----------



## cartwheel (Mar 3, 2008)

Gateway P-7807u 
intel core 2 duo P8700 @ 2.53 GHz
4.00gb ram
64-bit vista SP2
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS

i couldnt seem to find a download that worked for my cp in the "windows installer redistribute" link you posted

repaired framework


----------

